# Pokemon red map-editing on android phone or tablet



## pokemanager (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi,

i just wanted to show you some pics of a little project that i am currently working on.
It´s a map editor for the gb-version of pokemon red.
You can use this app to edit the mapdata of the pokemon red rom directly on your android device.

Currently it has the following features implemented:

Loading/Saving of rom
Displaying of the tileset used by the map
Selection of map to edit
Editing of the maps blockdata
Here are some screenshots:


Spoiler




















 
What do you think about the idea of rom hacking on the go on an android device?


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 5, 2014)

I really like the idea, and I'll definitely use it, if you add a zoom option, because my screen is freaking small :/

Keep up the good work


----------



## Knoxyt (Aug 14, 2017)

pokemanager said:


> Hi, Pls give me a download link i want it!
> 
> i just wanted to show you some pics of a little project that i am currently working on.
> It´s a map editor for the gb-version of pokemon red.
> ...


----------



## Sliter (Aug 14, 2017)

this is very nice, making the computer each time more useless xD
I know that the possibilities of GB/c pokemon hacking are very big in general, I want to mess with this someday...
Well map editing is really a nice start let's see how much will more come after this XD


----------



## pandavova (Aug 14, 2017)

fricken necrobumps...


----------



## SANIC (Aug 14, 2017)

pandavova said:


> fricken microbumps...


*Necrobumps

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sliter said:


> this is very nice, making the computer each time more useless xD
> I know that the possibilities of GB/c pokemon hacking are very big in general, I want to mess with this someday...
> Well map editing is really a nice start let's see how much will more come after this XD


This thread has been dead for three, almost four years


----------



## pandavova (Aug 14, 2017)

SANIC said:


> *Necrobumps


soorrrry


----------



## 8BitWonder (Aug 14, 2017)

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------

